# Dropout bei Gabel



## hardyfreak (13. September 2010)

es geht um die überschrift. War ist das/ was hats für ne bedeutung?                                                            Danke!


----------



## DJ_BMX (13. September 2010)

Eine Überschrift sagt aus worum es geht. 

Also Dropouts sind die Ausfallenden also da wo das Vorderrad genauer gesagt die Achse rein kommt und fest gezogen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (13. September 2010)

Das hier:


----------



## hardyfreak (13. September 2010)

ah danke, wenn jetzt eine millimeterzahl angegeben ist, bezieht die sich dann auf die länge? Weil bei der Helium von wtp sind 25 und 32 angegeben? was ist da der unterschied?


----------



## RISE (13. September 2010)

Erstmal gibt es meistens eine Zahl für die Achsgröße, das sind entweder 10 oder 14mm. Die 25, bzw. 32mm bezeichnen den Vorlauf der Gabel und beeinflussen damit den Radstand und die Wendigkeit. Der klassische Vorlauf ist ca. bei 35mm, alles kürzere soll dafür sorgen, dass Tricks auf dem Vorderrad, z.B. ein Nosemanual einfacher sind. Generell sind die Räder dann halt weniger, aber auch kippeliger. Ob man den Unterschied von den 7mm nun aber spürbar wahrnimmt, ist von Person zu Person unterschiedlich.


----------

